# OKC Train and Hobby Show



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

The Central Oklahoma Garden Railroad Society will have its modular layout up and running for the Train and Hobby Show. The show is Saturday the 3rd and Sunday the 4th of May at the Oklahoma City Fairgrounds. Check out Boxcar3.com 
If you are in the area come out and run some trains.
Thanks, 
Steve


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Just a reminder, the show is next weekend.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Bump, Five days to the show.


----------

